# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Kore, zbulohet fetusi i nje mumjeje

## Flori

Nje fetus eshte zbuluar ne mumjen e nje gruaje te re qe ka jetuar ne dinastine Joseon (1392-1910). Zbulimi eshte bere ne spitalin universitar Kuro ne Seul, ne Korene e Jugut. Mjeket e kane pikasur fetusin gjate nje serie analizash qe I kane bere mumjes, mes te cilave nje tomografi e kompjuterizuar dhe nje rezonance magnetike. Mumja e gruas, qe ishte rreth 20 vjec, daton 440 vjet me pare.

----------

